# FreeBSD 10.3 + Intel video card = freeze



## Kiki Novak (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm currently experimenting with FreeBSD on a Dell Optiplex 330, and I can't configure the video card. Here's the card seen by the Linux system on the machine.


```
$ /sbin/lspci | grep -i vga
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express
Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0a)
```

Slackware Linux supports this card perfectly with the i915 driver in KMS mode.

With FreeBSD 10.3, once I have installed X.org and run startx, the system freezes, the monitor tells me that there is no signal, and I have to do a hard reset.

Is there any quirk to configure this card with FreeBSD? I'd be surprised if this card is not supported, since it's extremely common.

Cheers,

Niki


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 22, 2017)

Try and add to /etc/rc.conf:
`kld_list="i915kms"`


----------



## Kiki Novak (Mar 22, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Try and add to /etc/rc.conf:
> `kld_list="i915kms"`



This time I don't even get to a login prompt. The system just freezes on bootup.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 22, 2017)

Well maybe instead you could try the scfb driver for Xorg.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB

What does `sysctl kern.vty` show?

The Intel GMA 3100 should be supported by the xf86-video-intel driver.
Maybe try installing it to make sure the Intel Xorg driver is installed.


----------



## Kiki Novak (Mar 23, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> What does `sysctl kern.vty` show?




```
# sysctl kern.vty
kern.vty: vt
```

It looks like this extremely common card just doesn't work with FreeBSD. Which is a showstopper. 

I just gave the GhostBSD LiveCD/installer a spin on this machine, with the same result. Hard freeze on bootup.

BTW, here's the exact model.


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x02201028 chip=0x29c28086 rev=0x0a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 23, 2017)

The Intel driver supports 82G33 but, for some reason, does not seem to support cards with the G31 suffix from what I've read.


----------



## Kiki Novak (Mar 23, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The Intel driver supports 82G33 but, for some reason, does not seem to support cards with the G31 suffix from what I've read.



X seems to work fine with the latest TrueOS on the same hardware. According to /var/log/Xorg.0.log, the `intel` driver is in use. Now as far as I understand (I'm relatively new to FreeBSD), TrueOS is based on FreeBSD's CURRENT branch. So it's either this, with a better hardware support on CURRENT. Or the TrueOS installer has found the magical combination to make this card work.


----------



## FloppyKing (Dec 13, 2017)

Did you ever find a suitable resolution to this issue?

I know this thread is a bit old, but i'm running into the same issue on a Dell OptiPlex 360 system that utilizes the intel G31 chipset.  If i install the xf86-video-intel driver it just causes the system to lock up when the x session starts.  Without it installed the x session starts fine but has limited resolution options.


----------

